# The Banner of Giggles!!



## K_Sora (Dec 26, 2010)

Ok I have to point it out because it gets me every time. The banner at the top of the page for the Hedgehog Supply Store. 

It makes me laugh every time I see it because the hedgie looks like it's just been found at 3:27 in the morning in the kitchen scarfing down a can of worms. 

It's like a youtube clip of that image with the hedgie saying "OMG!!!!" set on replay. 


Totally random but it was just such a funny thought that I felt the need to share.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

K_Sora said:


> It makes me laugh every time I see it because the hedgie looks like it's just been found at 3:27 in the morning in the kitchen scarfing down a can of worms.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## K_Sora (Dec 26, 2010)

Doesn't it though!?!? 

Like the lights just got turned on and he's in a "fight or flight" stance. lol!!


----------

